# فكره الامتلاك بتخرب الدنيا



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هاى عليكم بقالى كتير اوى مكتبتش ( على اساس انى بعرف اكتب يعنى) ما علينا


فكره الامتلاك دى بفكر فيها من فتره لانى لاحظت وجودها كتير اوى الايام دى ..

هى فكره الامتلاك فى الارتباط فى ذات حدها مش غلط لكن الغلط هو استخدامها الخاطئ .

اى اتنين بيرتبطوا .. ضمنيا بيكونوا امتلكوا بعض .. ده تمام  ومعروف وحلو وكلنا اكيد بنحبه او هانبحه ( للى لسه مجربش يعنى)

بس المشكله هنا اللى بيدور حواليها محور الموضوع هى فهم المرأه الخاطئ لفكره الامتلاك 

معظم مشاكل اى اتنين مرتبطين سواء مخطوبين او متزوجين او حتى مرتبطين عاطفيا هو ان المرأة فاهمه النقطه دى غلط 

زى ما يكون امتلكت قطعه جديده فى جهازها او شنطه مكايجها

لازم تسيطر بطريقه معينه حتى لو زهرت فى دور الضعيفه اللى مش ليها اى كلمه 

نظام سيطره من نوع مختلف :

مثلا كل واحد مننا احيانا بيحب يبقى لوحده خالص مش عايز اى حد أى ان كان يبقى معاه 

لكن لا المرأة مُتمثله فى شكل الزوجه او الخطيبه او اى مُسمى مش بتفهم النقطه دى خالص .. شايفه انه لازم يبقى جنبها وهى جنبه متضايق زهقان مخنوق  ؟ .. بردو مش من حقه يبعد عنها .. لانه ملكها  !!

حد هيقولى ده هى اللى هتخفف عنه .. الخ

الفكره هنا اننا هنلف وهنرجع لنقطه ان الراجل مش حر لانه مُمتلك لشخص تانى مش من حقه يتحرك غير وهو معاه !

هو ليه الرجاله بتسيب بيوتها وتروح على القهاوى او تخرج مع صحابها ؟؟ !! لييه ؟

اتخنق من جو البيت زى ما يكون مُستعبد .. !!

الزوج : انا مخنوق مش عايز اتكلم مع حد .

الزوجه : لا احكى مالك لازم تتكلم !!!

الزوج : بقولك مخنوق مش طايق اى كلام عايز ابقى لوحدى .

الزوجه : لا انا معاك احكيلى بس يمكن اخفف عنك 

الزوج (وانا) : اووووووووووووف .. طيب انا نازل اتمشى لوحدى يمكن افك

الزوجه : انزل معاك مش هسيبك تنزل وحدك !!!

+++

حاجه زى كدة تخلى الواحد يتجنن او يموت بسكته قلبيه :t19:

كدة هو مربوط مش متجوز .. خلاص بقى بتاعها لو هايعمل حاجه
لازم هى تحشر نفسها فيها سواء هو راضى او لا .

..

طبعا فى أوجه كتيره لفكره الامتلاك مش حاضره معايا دلوقتى

بس مثلا نتكلم على البصبصه :thnk0001:

لو مثلا واحد مع زوجته او خطيبته او .. الخ

المهم يعنى بص على واحده غيرها .. مصيبه كبيره نشوف قائمه الاتهامات :

+ مش ماليه عينك بتبص على غيرى ليه ؟
+ مش محترم اكيد طالما سايب اللى معاك وبتبص على غيرها :bomb:
+ كلكم كدة عنيكم زايغه وبتبص لبره :t19:
+ اروح اخطبهالك ؟

وغيره من الكلام والاتهامات وكأته البصه دى قنبله نوويه .!!

وفيها ايه لو بص على غيرك يعنى ؟؟؟ 

ده بردو مفهوم خاطئ عن الامتلاك .. طالما بقى بتاعى مايبصش لغيرى :shutup22:

لو قولت لواحدة دى قله ثقه فى نفسك .. تقولك لالالالالالا مش كدة خالص صدقنى بس هو يبص ليه مش عيب .. الخ

المشكله ان مفهوم البص عند الرجاله حاجه عاديه جدا وانا هتكلم عن نفسي لو بصيت على حد ولفيت الناحيه التانيه بنسى اللى لسه شايفه لانها نظره عـــــــــابره مش بنصور فى البنات فى الشارع يعنى :new6:

وعلى رأى قداسه البابا شنودة : واحد بص عادى محصلش حاجه



للاسف الامتلاك المعتدل ممتع جدا والاغلبيه بتحبه لكن لو زاد عن حدة حتى ولو فى مواقف تافهه بيخنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق اوى اوى والشخص بيحس انه اتباع وانه مملوك لوحد مش بيهمه غير اللى يريحه هو وبس 

فى كلام تانى بس مش لاقيه وقع منى :t26:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 نوفمبر 2011)

استنى الاول اضحك على كذا كومنت عجبنى اوى هههههههههههههه بس بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يامارو 

انا من وجهت نظرى الامتلاك دا حاجه جميله اوووووووووووووووووى بس ليه شروط وحدود يعنى انا احب ان الرجل يمتلك المرأه أكتر من إنها تمتلكه واكيد قصدى مفهوم

بس انا فى شخصيتى نقطه سوده بزعل لما الاقى الناس القريبه ليا تعبانه وبعيده عنى بخاف عليها جدااااااااااااا قربها بيطمنى

كفايه رغى بقى دا تعليقى بكدا اطول من الموضوع نفسه هههههههههههههههه

بس بجد ميغسى للموضوع الروعه دا
​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ردي يتلخص في كلمتين
اللي ايده في المية مش زي اللي ايده في النار
واكيد كل واحد فينا مش هيقدر يحكم علي موقف غير لما يعيشه ويتحط فيه
ومن الاخر اي اتنين مرتبطين الكلام ده بيكون علي قلبهم زي العسل
بس مش هنكر ان في امتلاك مرضي بس بيكون ليه مواقف تانية اصعب من دي
ان مثلا يقعدها في البيت مش عايزها تخرج ولا تكلم حد ولا تشوف حد ولا تختلط حتي بالجيران ومفيش فون
كأنها حيوانة وحبسها في قفص
ده رأيي يا حج مارو بقي​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بخصوص خنقة الست انا معاك ف دى جدااااااااااااا
المفروض يكون ف شوية هواء للطرفين
يعنى هو يخرج مع اصحابو يقعد ع القهوة عااااااادى اهو ع الاقل يرجع مفرفشش لبيتو
وكمان هى تخرج لوحدها عشان تفك برضة
مش لازمن يلزو قو  بعض ع الاقل عشان يكون في اشتياق
لكن حتة انة يبص ع غيرها وهى معاة غلط
لانها بتجرح اى ست تقول غيرة تقول تحكم قول براحتك بس اى ست بتتغاظ

و بعدين هو يبص لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو ماشى مع كيس جوافة هههههههههههههه
طيب انت بتقول اللى بيص بيكون بصة عابرة...........
طيب فرضا صح مع انى اشك هههههههههههههه
الست اللى هتبصلها دى بقة هتقول عنك اية بصة عابرة؟ اكيد لاء 
بصو براحة راحتكم لكن ف وجود خطيبتك ولا حبييتك استوب وترجع خطوتين لوراء
لوووووووول
نايس تويبك ياعم مارووووو


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بقى غير كل الناس موقفى هايتخلص فى كلمتين اعكس الوضع وانت تعرف الاحساس هيكون ازى 
لو هى حتى فكرت تبص بصة عابرة على واحد معدى من قدمهم وشوف نفسك هاتعمل ايه ؟
وشكرا


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا ميلو 
الامتلاك حاجة حلوة وتفرح قلب الحبيب او الخطيب ان ف حد حابب يشاركه همه ويخفف عنه
وفعلا معاك ان الانسان اوقات بيحب يقعد لوحده ويحتاج يفكر ف حاجات
واكيد بعد كدة هيرجع يحكى للطرف الاخر
بس مش المهم ان يكون الطرفي فاهمين كدة مش واحد بس
يحب ياخد حريته ويحرمها ع التانى
اما بقى بالنسبة انه يبص ممكن تعديها من قدامه بس بتجرحها اوى
وهتفكر اما قدامها وبيبص امال من وراها هيعمل اية
لازم ياخد باله من تصرفات معينة بتضايق وبتاثر قدام
تقييم ع الموضوع عد الجمايل بقى*​


----------



## white.angel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع مهم جداً ... وعجبنى اوى ...*
*تسجيل متابعه للمناقشه ... ولى عوده للرد ...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

+ مختصر الكلام دة كله لو اتنين فعلاً ناضجين مش هيفكروا أبداً بالطريقة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> انا بقى غير كل الناس موقفى هايتخلص فى كلمتين اعكس الوضع وانت تعرف الاحساس هيكون ازى
> لو هى حتى فكرت تبص بصة عابرة على واحد معدى من قدمهم وشوف نفسك هاتعمل ايه ؟
> وشكرا



*انت كدا دماااااااااغ
هيكون ايه التصرف
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر على ولاياه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بخصوص خنقة الست انا معاك ف دى جدااااااااااااا
> المفروض يكون ف شوية هواء للطرفين
> يعنى هو يخرج مع اصحابو يقعد ع القهوة عااااااادى اهو ع الاقل يرجع مفرفشش لبيتو
> وكمان هى تخرج لوحدها عشان تفك برضة
> ...


*ياجاااااااااااااامد يارنوش
منك نستفيد
هههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + مختصر الكلام دة كله لو اتنين فعلاً ناضجين مش هيفكروا أبداً بالطريقة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..



*فعلا على حسب الاشخاص​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*اكيد الاعتدال فى كل شى هيكون بنتيجه افضل​​*


----------



## Critic (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارف ليه كلمة "الامتلاك" اصلا سايبة عندى انطباع سلبى ومش حاببها ... حاسسها بتستخدم مع "الاشياء" مش البنى ادمين


----------



## staregypt (8 نوفمبر 2011)

:big29::big29::01EDE7~120::286::12_7_28[1]:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممممممممممم ...*
*أنا مش متفقة معاك يا مارو *
*ومش معنى ان الزوجة عاوزة تعرف ايه مضايق زوجها *
*يبقى ده أمتلاك *
*ليه مش شايفها من ناحية أيجابيه انه حب ومشاركة لشريك حياتها*
*مفيش ست تحت اى مسمى تشوف الراجل سواء كان حبيبها او جوزها او خطيبها مضايق وزعلان وتسيبه وتقعد تتفرج علييييييييييييه ld:*
*وبالنسبة للأمتلاك ..*
*لو أخدت كلامى على الزوجين *
*المفروض هما فعلا كلا منهم ممتلك للأخر لان خلاص الاتنين قى واحد *
*وارجع واقولك لو فى تفاهم وحب بس الزوجين كلمة الامتلاك دى هتتشطب من قاموس حياتهم *
*وأما بقى بالنسبة للبصبصة دى ld:*
*انا هقولك ..*
*لو ماشى مع خطيبتك وهى بصيت لواحد هتعمل ايه ؟؟*
*ومتقوليش انا راجل اعمل اللى اعمله انما هى بنت لا *
*هقولك سلامتها أم حسن :gy0000:*
*هههههههههههه*
*فى نقاط معينة الراجل والست فيها حااااااجة واحدة *
*ومتقوليش نظرة عابرة دى*
*وايه سببها العابرة دى :t26:*
*وبعدين لازم الراجل مهما كاااااان يحترم اللى معاه*
*يبقى يبص من وراها ويخلصنا ههههههههه*
*انت شكلك بتسمع جنات حب امتلاك كتير :gy0000:*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا يافندم *​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> استنى الاول اضحك على كذا كومنت عجبنى اوى هههههههههههههه بس بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يامارو
> 
> انا من وجهت نظرى الامتلاك دا حاجه جميله اوووووووووووووووووى بس ليه شروط وحدود يعنى انا احب ان الرجل يمتلك المرأه أكتر من إنها تمتلكه واكيد قصدى مفهوم
> 
> ...




ههههههه زى الفل انتى يا توتا اوعى بنت تغتالك بقى :heat:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ردي يتلخص في كلمتين
> اللي ايده في المية مش زي اللي ايده في النار
> واكيد كل واحد فينا مش هيقدر يحكم علي موقف غير لما يعيشه ويتحط فيه
> ومن الاخر اي اتنين مرتبطين الكلام ده بيكون علي قلبهم زي العسل
> ...




سبحان الله بقدره قادر بقيتوا مظلومين فى المشاركه دى :w00t:​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

دايما كده تيجي بمواضيع غريبه وجديده 
بص يابني  جزء من كلامك صح وجزء مش معاك فيه 
حلو اوووي انه الست تخاف علي جوزها ومن حبها فيه عايزه راحته وسعاته دا مش معناه امتلاك
بس هو بيبقي غلط في التصرف 
لانه المراه بتتصرف بتلقائيه وباللي بتحسه 

اما النقطه اللي مش ممتففقه معاك فيها 
البصبصه الواحد ممكن عينه تيجي علي الناس اللي حواليه 
لما لما تبقي بصبصه وتدقيقه
لا يبقي عايز ضربه علي نفوخه ههههههههههههههه
متابعه


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بخصوص خنقة الست انا معاك ف دى جدااااااااااااا
> المفروض يكون ف شوية هواء للطرفين
> يعنى هو يخرج مع اصحابو يقعد ع القهوة عااااااادى اهو ع الاقل يرجع مفرفشش لبيتو
> وكمان هى تخرج لوحدها عشان تفك برضة
> ...



ما كنتى ماشيه كويس ههههههه 

اة بصه عابره بقى مافيهاش اى حاجه وحشه

طبيعى انا باصص قدامى لو عفريت عدى قدامى هبص علييييييه :smil8:

المشكله فيكم انتوا مش فى البصه :heat:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> انا بقى غير كل الناس موقفى هايتخلص فى كلمتين اعكس الوضع وانت تعرف الاحساس هيكون ازى
> لو هى حتى فكرت تبص بصة عابرة على واحد معدى من قدمهم وشوف نفسك هاتعمل ايه ؟
> وشكرا




ياعم ماجد انت سيبت الموضوع كله ومسكت فى اخر سطرين يعنى ؟ :11azy:


بص يا معلم أحنا كرجاله دماغنا اكبر من كدة يعنى لو اللى معاك بصت على حد نظره عابره تلقائيه سواء هو احسن منك او اوحش منك مش بتفرق معانا لان الراجل الثقه فى نفسه اعلى بكتير من البنت وعادى بصت على حاجه قدامها مش هنعلق لها المشنقه

ثم اللى يضايق فعلا فى الطرفين اللى يتنـــــــــح مش يبص بس  
هنا بقى نتكلم ونتضايق 30:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى يا ميلو
> الامتلاك حاجة حلوة وتفرح قلب الحبيب او الخطيب ان ف حد حابب يشاركه همه ويخفف عنه
> وفعلا معاك ان الانسان اوقات بيحب يقعد لوحده ويحتاج يفكر ف حاجات
> واكيد بعد كدة هيرجع يحكى للطرف الاخر
> ...




اة اهم حاجه اخرج بيها من المشاركه دى ان الانسان احيانا بيحب يبقى لوحده :heat:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع مهم جداً ... وعجبنى اوى ...*
> *تسجيل متابعه للمناقشه ... ولى عوده للرد ...*​




ماشى يا معلم ​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + مختصر الكلام دة كله لو اتنين فعلاً ناضجين مش هيفكروا أبداً بالطريقة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..




كدة يبقى مافيش اى حد ناضج فى الدنيا :w00t:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>اكيد الاعتدال فى كل شى هيكون بنتيجه افضل​​</b>



شوفى مين هايعتدل بقى :heat:​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> مش عارف ليه كلمة "الامتلاك" اصلا سايبة عندى انطباع سلبى ومش حاببها ... حاسسها بتستخدم مع "الاشياء" مش البنى ادمين




وانا وانا ​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :big29::big29::01EDE7~120::286::12_7_28[1]:




:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الإمتلاك حلوووووو بس مش لدرجة الخنق يعني 
وأكيد الموضوع بيرجع للشخصية 
في ناس تحب حد يمتلكها وفي ناس لا
بس إحم إحم في شباب عيونهم دائما لبره 
ومش بيحبوا حبيبتهم تمتلكهم عشان ياخدوا راحتهم :t30: 

مررررسي للموضوع مارسيلينو​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممممممممم ...*
> *أنا مش متفقة معاك يا مارو *
> *ومش معنى ان الزوجة عاوزة تعرف ايه مضايق زوجها *
> *يبقى ده أمتلاك *
> ...




لا ياستى مش موضوع راجل واعمل اللى اعمله 

المشكله زى ما قولت قبل كدة فى عقولكم انتوا وفى مفهوم البصه 

انتى لو ماشيه و حصان عدى قدامك بلاش راجل اكيد هتبصى تاخدى فكره عن الكائن اللى عدى جنبك او قدامك 

دى اسمها النظره العابررررة فين بقى احترام وعدم احتررررام ددددى 

ده لو بصبص من وراها بقى يبقى مش محترم فعلا ​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> دايما كده تيجي بمواضيع غريبه وجديده
> بص يابني  جزء من كلامك صح وجزء مش معاك فيه
> حلو اوووي انه الست تخاف علي جوزها ومن حبها فيه عايزه راحته وسعاته دا مش معناه امتلاك
> بس هو بيبقي غلط في التصرف
> ...




ايوة اول واحدة ابتدت تجيب البعيده اهى 

انا قربت اكتبها باليابانى يابنتى النظر العااااااااااابره​


----------



## مسرة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اعرف لماذا لكني لست مقتنعه عندما يرغب الشريك ب الانعزال لوحده 
لان الذي اعرفه ان الزواج هو مشاركه, هو حياة جسدين و روحين و نفسيتين في جسد و روح و نفس واحدة
و عندما الشريك يقول بأنه يريد البقاء لوحده , اشعر و كأنه يقول اريد الانفصال عن ذالك الانسان(أي الشريك) لمجرد فترة من الزمن 
الا ترى ان هناك شي متناقض؟؟ 
و عندما يُقبل الانسان على الزواج , هل سيتشارك الحياة مع شريكه في الحياة على مزاجه؟ 

رغم كلامي هذا فأنا اشعر و اعرف كم هي مفيدة و مهمه تلك اللحظات التي ننفصل فيها
عن الكرة الارضيه كلها و حتى الشريك و نبقى لوحدنا,,لكن هناك تناقض و لا استطيع 
انكار ذالك

و بالنسبه للنظرة العابرة هههههههه
ماشي طيب ,,انت واثق و عارف انك ما غلطت لما نظرت , و تعرف بأعماقك انك
ما كنت تقصد شي و لا اي شهوة ... فهذا يكفي ​


----------



## مسرة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*و بالنسبه لكلمة التملك,,فا اعتقد الذي يجري معنا هو اننا قد كسبنا فكرة سلبية عن هذه الكلمة و التعبير*

* عندما اثنان يتحدون في الاجساد و الارواح و الافكار , الا يعني بأن ذلك الانسان هو انا و انا هو ذلك الانسان؟*
*و انا ,,أليست ملكي انا؟ انها ليست ملك اخي او الشجرة او حتى ليست ملك ابي او امي *
*لكن شريكي .. زوجي ...انا متحدة فيه...هو متحد في ..نحن واحد ...نحن نملك بعض*


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ياجاااااااااااااامد يارنوش
> منك نستفيد
> هههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>


ههههههههههههههههههه اى خدعات ياكوكى


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> انا بقى غير كل الناس موقفى هايتخلص فى كلمتين اعكس الوضع وانت تعرف الاحساس هيكون ازى
> لو هى حتى فكرت تبص بصة عابرة على واحد معدى من قدمهم وشوف نفسك هاتعمل ايه ؟
> وشكرا


:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:

مية مية ماجد جبت الخلاصة يامعلمى
هههههههههههههههه
يعنى ولا بصة عابرة ولا حائرة


----------



## white.angel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*كالعاده رومانتيك موضوع رائع ومثير للجدل كما عودتنا*

*كلامى سيندرج تحت نقطتين*
*الاولى : فكرة الامتلاك :*
*بالنسبالى مرفوضه شكلاً وموضوعاً ... وكفانا مثاليه فالزواج ليس هذا الاتحاد المثالى ... فكل طرف يبغى بمساحه حره له هو فقط ... وهذا حق لكل انسانى ان يجلس الى نفسه دون اى شخص حتى وان كان الشريك ... احياناً تكون هناك مشكلات اسريه ماديه ... تضغط على احد الطرفين ولا يود مناقشتها مع الشريك حتى لا تتفاقم المشاكل ... كل هذا ليس ضد الشراكه والوحده ولا يعد انفصال ... الاتحاد ليس عقده ... الاتحاد ليس امتلاك ... الاتحاد حب وتضحيه وبذل ... المرأه والرجل صليب وانسان ... هدفهما هو الارتفاع عن الارض والوصول للسماء ... وليس الامتلاك والغيره العمياء والشك والسيطره ... هذه كلها امراض ... *

*اما بخصوص النظره العابره :*
*فأنا شخصياً اقبلها جداً ولا تغضبنى ... وارى انها شئ عادى ... الانسان لا يمكن ان يسير اعمى دون ان يلفت شخص نظره ... وبعدين يا بنات سورى يعنى ... انتِ مش ملكة جمال ماشيه جنبه ... ممكن بنت حلوه تلفت نظره ويبصلها ... مرتكبش جريمه ... مجرد مشاهده ... انما الرجل اللى يبص ويتنح ويسبل ... مفيش رجل يقدر يعملها وماشى جنبه شيخ الغفر - قصدى البنوته - سواء حبيبته او خطيبته او مراته *

*يمكن كلامى ميعجبش بنات كتير .. بس انا شخصيه نشأت على التحرر ... واحترام الخصوصيات لابعد الحدود ... *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كدة يبقى مافيش اى حد ناضج فى الدنيا :w00t:​


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

معك حق صراحة فى امتلاك يشل
بس فى مواقف البنت بتخاف يتهمها بالاهمال بتقوله مالك وممكن تضغط عليه لكن انا معاك انه لازم يكون للرجل والمرأة جزء بتاعهم هما وحاجات خاصة كل واحد فيهم يخرج مع صحابه او فى شغله او حب يعد لوحده عادى لكن نظام خد باسووردى وهات باسووردك ولعب العيال ده مش حلو
الموضوع تمام بس شيل قداسة البابا من النص عشان دى حاجة قالها فى موقف تانى
بس خلى بالك
المساحة انت هتاخدها وهى هتاخدها بردوا تمام ؟ عشان ميبقاش فى ازدواجية يعنى


----------



## magedrn (9 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ياعم ماجد انت سيبت الموضوع كله ومسكت فى اخر سطرين يعنى ؟ :11azy:
> 
> 
> بص يا معلم أحنا كرجاله دماغنا اكبر من كدة يعنى لو اللى معاك بصت على حد نظره عابره تلقائيه سواء هو احسن منك او اوحش منك مش بتفرق معانا لان الراجل الثقه فى نفسه اعلى بكتير من البنت وعادى بصت على حاجه قدامها مش هنعلق لها المشنقه
> ...


معاك وبشدة فى اخر سطرين


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> سبحان الله بقدره قادر بقيتوا مظلومين فى المشاركه دى :w00t:​




لا انا مش قولت اننا مظلومين ومش بنكر ان في بنات كده
بس في ولاد بتتقبل الكلام ده وبتحبه جدا من البنات
وقولت ان ممكن يكون اي حد كده بس مش هينفع يحكم علي نفسه وهو مش ارتبط لسه
الحكم الصح لما يرتبط ويكون جوه الموقف لان المشاعر ليها تأثير جامد علي الطرفين
يعني ممكن يكون فعلا مش بيحب كده فيها بس مش هيبص مثلا علي بنت علي الاقل وهي معاه علشان مش هيهون عليه يزعلها
وكمان قولت ان في نوع من الامتلاك بيكون اصعب من كده بمراحل وبيكون اغلبه من الولاد يا مفتريين ​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> الإمتلاك حلوووووو بس مش لدرجة الخنق يعني
> وأكيد الموضوع بيرجع للشخصية
> في ناس تحب حد يمتلكها وفي ناس لا
> بس إحم إحم في شباب عيونهم دائما لبره
> ...



ممكن بردو 

​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مسرة قال:


> لا اعرف لماذا لكني لست مقتنعه عندما يرغب الشريك ب الانعزال لوحده
> لان الذي اعرفه ان الزواج هو مشاركه, هو حياة جسدين و روحين و نفسيتين في جسد و روح و نفس واحدة
> و عندما الشريك يقول بأنه يريد البقاء لوحده , اشعر و كأنه يقول اريد الانفصال عن ذالك الانسان(أي الشريك) لمجرد فترة من الزمن
> الا ترى ان هناك شي متناقض؟؟
> ...





مسرة قال:


> *و بالنسبه لكلمة التملك,,فا اعتقد الذي يجري معنا هو اننا قد كسبنا فكرة سلبية عن هذه الكلمة و التعبير*
> 
> * عندما اثنان يتحدون في الاجساد و الارواح و الافكار , الا يعني بأن ذلك الانسان هو انا و انا هو ذلك الانسان؟*
> *و انا ,,أليست ملكي انا؟ انها ليست ملك اخي او الشجرة او حتى ليست ملك ابي او امي *
> *لكن شريكي .. زوجي ...انا متحدة فيه...هو متحد في ..نحن واحد ...نحن نملك بعض*




رايك رائع ..

فتح فكره التناقض اللى مش ليها حل ههههه

طيب نعمل ايه​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *كالعاده رومانتيك موضوع رائع ومثير للجدل كما عودتنا*
> 
> *كلامى سيندرج تحت نقطتين*
> *الاولى : فكرة الامتلاك :*
> ...




تسلم ايدك 

اللهم ما اجعل عقول باقى البنات مُتفتحه مثلك :t31:​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




دى الحقيقه انت مستغرب ليه ؟

راجع كل الردود ​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> معك حق صراحة فى امتلاك يشل
> بس فى مواقف البنت بتخاف يتهمها بالاهمال بتقوله مالك وممكن تضغط عليه لكن انا معاك انه لازم يكون للرجل والمرأة جزء بتاعهم هما وحاجات خاصة كل واحد فيهم يخرج مع صحابه او فى شغله او حب يعد لوحده عادى لكن نظام خد باسووردى وهات باسووردك ولعب العيال ده مش حلو
> الموضوع تمام بس شيل قداسة البابا من النص عشان دى حاجة قالها فى موقف تانى
> بس خلى بالك
> المساحة انت هتاخدها وهى هتاخدها بردوا تمام ؟ عشان ميبقاش فى ازدواجية يعنى




الله ينور يا حاجه جيبتى المفيد

على فكره قداسه البابا قال الكلمه دى على الموقف دة بعينه leasantr​


----------



## magedrn (17 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> :018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:
> 
> مية مية ماجد جبت الخلاصة يامعلمى
> هههههههههههههههه
> يعنى ولا بصة عابرة ولا حائرة


ميرسى رانيا


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على موضوعك 
​*


----------

